# Aquarium - SUSSOA



## Paulo Soares (10 Sep 2016)

Good Night,

Name of the tank is “SUSSOA” - (it comes from a composition of my girlfriends name and mine, (SUS)ete and mine(SOA)res.

This tank is a homage to a beautiful region of my country wich is Portugal. The region is called "Douro". A region mostly known by our Oporto Wine. 
If you want to do some investigation, please just type "Socalcos Douro" on the google images and you´ll see what i mean. 

This concept is something i never saw in any forum, so the challenge of doing it was very motivating. I was and still am some kind of tired of same old stuff. 

It gave me a hard time to acomplish but very exciting. Many months cuting this kind of stone called "Xisto", to make very similar small ones to build those kind of walls using a hammer, a plier, some sandpaper and other stuff. Then testing and testing, building and rebuilding walls and finally collage. 

As concerning the photos, i try my best so you could have a real 3d perception but still looking live this tank is way beyond any picture. But still i hope you enjoy. 

Hope that you aprecciate this concept. 

*Assembling date:*
1st. September 2016

*Tank size and Glass:*
100x40x40 Vidro 10mm Vidro Extra-Claro da Vidromoldura-Centividro

*Lights:*
4 x T5 39 W  (6500 + 4200 K)
10 hours of photoperiod. Since 14 Pm till 16 PM one T5 6500 K bulb, since 16 PM till 22 PM two T5 (6500K+4200k) and finally from 22PM till 24 PM again one T5 bulb only of 6500 K.

*Filter system*
EHEIM Professionel 4+600
Aqua Rebell Glass Inflow e Outflow 16/22 mm.
Ceramics Equo Stilla (3 Baskets).  

*CO2:*
Ada Pollen Glass Beetle de 40 mm
CO2ART Regulator and Solenoide
Cal Aqua Labs Double Drop Checker v2

*Hardscape:*
Xisto Stones from Portugal

*Substrate:*
Tropica plant Growth + Tropica Soil + Universal fertilizer Pro 12-14 Meses (15+9+11+2 MgO+Micros)

*In Review:*
Wood Introdution (very skeptical...)
The grain in the front being replaced with La Plata Sand. 
1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13



14



15



16



17



18



19



20



21



22



23



24



25



26



27



28



29



30



31



32



33



34



35



36



37



Best Regards to all
Paulo Soares


----------



## Nelson (10 Sep 2016)

At first I thought no,but when planted,I really like it.
Well done Paulo .
Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Michal550 (10 Sep 2016)

Nelson said:


> At first I thought no,but when planted,I really like it.
> Well done Paulo .
> Looking forward to the updates.


Same here. After seeing first pictures I was like what the hell.. but I like it when planted.


----------



## CooKieS (10 Sep 2016)

That's very strange in an aquarium, would look much better in a garden.


----------



## rebel (10 Sep 2016)

Awesome concept and execution! Very interesting dutch (Portugese) aquarium!!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (10 Sep 2016)

looks interesting, would be cool with more height between each layer. Nice work!


----------



## Alex J (10 Sep 2016)

Definitely a unique concept . As you say so many scapes look very similar , well done for thinking outside of the box. Looking forward to updates. 

Sent from my SM-G925F


----------



## Manisha (10 Sep 2016)

Hi Paulo,
Very original scape - looks really nice & healthy ☺


----------



## Carpman (11 Sep 2016)

Like the others wasnt sure until you planted it, looks very nice.


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Sep 2016)

It did have a formal look about until plants put in,I think it will ge t better and better as the planting matures


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Sep 2016)

Will be nice to see your planting schematic with plants names. Interesting concept, I guess it's somehow related to Dutch style terraces?


----------



## AnhBui (12 Sep 2016)

Nice scape. Saw similar idea with this one


----------



## Paulo Soares (12 Sep 2016)

Good Morning,

Many thanks for your kindest words and apreciation. I really wanted to do something diferent. I have plenty of Seiryu and Dragon and Pagoda and other stones, and also lot´s of types of wood, but my goal was to do something unsual or diferent, and the "DOURO Socalcos" was an old idea.
I´ll be in touch with updates.

Now i´m on top of my Canon to explore light ideas and learn more how to obtain better results.
Let me tell you that to do those pictures with those light effects was quite something .. but very funny.
I inicially put some bulbs inside empty bottles of water. I cut the bottles at the middle, then wrap it up with orange celopahne paper and the bulb inside. Also tryied a strip of leds behind the tank. and many other experiences.
This light thing is something to explore in next pictures.
I don´t have a super machine or a studio so i have to be creative.



> Alexander Belchenko
> Will be nice to see your planting schematic with plants names. Interesting concept, I guess it's somehow related to Dutch style terraces?



Yes indeed i forgot to resume the plant list.
Here goes:

Eleocharis Parvula
Monte Carlo
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
Hydrocotyle Tripartida
Staurogyne Repens
Bacopa Caroliniana
Pogostemon erectus
Blixa Japonica
Limnophilla Hipuroides




> doylecolmdoyle
> would be cool with more height between each layer



Yes you´re right. That was something i didn´t calculate to well. Would be much more nicer with a couple more layers so in the back be taller. I simply did not do it, cause so plants in the back would be to closer to light and I was afraid of this issue.
Also i believe i could have done one or two more lines of "xisto" so the walls be a little taller. But hey you know.. this is us talking cause puting in pratice is quite diferent. I spent some months to break and apply all those tiny little Xisto stones 

But next time i´ll have under consideration all your suggestions and i will try to acomplish. This time was a first experience.

Let´s see how it goes.

For now i think plants are developing to fast.. even with only one T5 bulb for 10 hours. It´s really amazing how fast they are growing.
And amonia is allready zero, and i only did a couple of Water Changes (I love Tropica Substrate  ) .

I´ll be in touch. Once again my kindest thanks to you all for your words.


----------



## Paulo Soares (21 Oct 2016)

Good Afternoon, 

Here´s an Update. 

Some plants were trimed and others just a little touch here and there. I´m quite lefting nature follow their way...see where it leeds me. 

I´m in deficit of PO4 and still thinking if it´s worth to make any change.
I had a little note of GSA and i was intended to increase PO4 but by now i´m only maintainingWater change in 80 % twice a week 

And for now not a single shadow of GSA on glass. Only in rocks and that´s where i kind of like it to be. I don´t like tanks that seem to be washed out in some laundry..where it´s all pure and clean. I like this green Q.B. 











































































Best Compliments to all of you.


----------



## kadoxu (21 Oct 2016)

Looks great!

Do you use the outflow just like that, with no spray bar?


----------



## Paulo Soares (21 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Do you use the outflow just like that, with no spray bar?



Good afternoon Kadoxu

Yes i do my friend. Pointing right to the CO2 difuser on the other side of the tank and along with it revolving the water at the top so well that in my place by nihgt the sound i hear it´s like a calm river. I believe i have nice O2 by this method.

And the INflow is in a diagonal so that it stays precisely under the Outflow. By this way the water returns from both sides of the tank and not doing a circular movement around leaving dead spots.

I also have Aqua Rebel and ADA Lily Pipes but i don´t use cause as soon i put them my water circulation reduces quite a lot.

I also try another powerful filter (this one is Eheim Pro 4 600) and happens the same with the lilys. 

And water circulation is fundamental. Maybe in a couple of months as the tank is mature i can put them but for now i need pretty good circulation.
So far no Diatoms, no algae at all. Only a little note of GSA but that is normal.  You can see it in the rocks.

Best regards


----------



## kadoxu (21 Oct 2016)

Very interesting and well thought.

From what I've been reading around here in the forum about flow distribution, I tend to like spray bars a bit more than lily pipes... I'm planning a new tank and you just gave me another option to think about!

Is that an heater hiding in the back of the tank? Is there a reason why you're not using an inline CO2 atomizer (and heater)?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Paulo Soares (21 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Very interesting and well thought.
> 
> From what I've been reading around here in the forum about flow distribution, I tend to like spray bars a bit more than lily pipes... I'm planning a new tank and you just gave me another option to think about!
> 
> ...



Yes it is a Hydor Heater. I used to have two Eheim Heaters but it was a nightmare to calibrate and both went to garbage cause stoped working.. So i bought this Hydor and i´m pretty satisfied with it. Regulate the button to the temperature you want and plug in. Simple as this.
I don´t use an inline cause i have a a ADA Pollen Beetle Glass of 40 mm. And i kind of love seeing it in the tank.. it´s my childs toy.. know what i mean?  eh eh. Just love to see it working can´t explain why.


----------



## kadoxu (21 Oct 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> I don´t use an inline cause i have a a ADA Pollen Beetle Glass of 40 mm. And i kind of love seeing it in the tank.. it´s my childs toy.. know what i mean?  eh eh. Just love to see it working can´t explain why.


 I know, I know... we all have that special something we love, but can't really say why! That's a good enough reason for me!


----------



## Paulo Soares (12 Dec 2016)

Good morning everyone,

First let me thank all of you that are following me and contributing with your kindest words and energy.

So here´s a new update of my tank.

After 3 whole months since the beginning of the assembly, I decided to increase the light since 17 November, by which time i performed a huge pruning.

I inserted an extra T5 of 39W of 6500K also for eight hours as it originally was connected. Currently with:

Two T5 of 39W 6500 K. (Single Color)

Once passed the initial phase and the aquarium established, already with the plants well rooted I decided and now yes, add an extra bulb. And also because I believe the "Alternantheras" class needs more light to the reds come up to surface.

I still do not add any liquid fertilizer.

During these months I was able to check that the left side of the aquarium was suffering difficulties with most plants, especially the "Eleocharis" and the "Monte Carlo", but also with other plants that I tested as for example the "Staurogyne" or "Bucephalandras" and even "Macrandra". In short, all plants that I put in this zone didn´t reach growth compatible with the rest of the aquarium.

After some experiments I conclude that it was cause of great concentration of CO2 in that area (the diffuser is right there) and to much flow from the impulse coming from the Outflow that land in this part of the tank.

So I reduce the flow by applying my Lilys Pipes and also reduce the rate of Co2 to 1 BPS. Reducing the rate of CO2 but rewarding in temporal distance until the moment when lights turn on. The Co2 step in with a minor debit into the aquarium but with more time to obtain the desired concentration.

After these changes i comproved that my cameroon CRS Cristal Red of several grades, were no longer hiding but now are moving throughout the day, which is a lovely treat for my eyes. In this respect I must say that I have always advocated very slowly Co2 introduction and not abruptly as most do by that two hour method before light went on. So for me in this respect nothing new.. I continue to defend this theory, of a not sudden change of the water chemistry with massive injections of CO2.

And so after some changes, the "Rotala Macrandra" that was planted 15 days ago exploded in growth, makes a gigantic pearling, and grows in front of my eyes. The pearling is so high that neither can perceive the color of the plant. It is filled of bubbles.

The "STAUROGYNE REPENS" moved to the middle of the aquarium and is growing out of the series. It was on the right side below, where he received little water movement and low light so she was not coming to life. She went to the middle of the aquarium and is a wonder by now..

The “LOBELIA” which until now was half-hearted also exploded in growth cause of the second T5 bulb. So once again I believe I did well by starting with one T5 only,  wayt for plants to root well and now yes as I start the second bulb plants respond beautifully. (This applies to all of course but this one especially gave the best example).

Introduction of "Echinodorus Quadricostatus". This was a very personal choice. I had a “war” with this plant in a previous assembling and as I never saw this plant an any place or store full of life I decided to give a go once again. It is not yet in the point, but given what i saw out there I could say that it is fantastic. The last leaf stages of when I planted are now diing and disappearing (are the few that sees a slight darker green) but the new foliage is brilliant. For me this was a battle won with a special taste.

"CRYPTOCORYNE PARVA".. i do not know what was on my mind but i thought it would be funny to see these stems coming or appearing under the Monte Carlo. Planted 15 days ago and is about to carry on very good. Already have new shoots to appear. Let´s see the result in a couple of months.

"Heteranthera Zosterifolia", in the top center. Lack of prune.

For the remaining plants i think I don´t need to give explanations cause they speak for themselves . Growth is so excessively that it has been impossible to co-ordinate the prunings. The "Blyxa JAPONICA" grows so high that it covers the “Pogostemon Erectus” compromising the growth of this one.






























































































































































_
I Apologise for my rusty english. _

A very happy Christmas to you all and a 2017 filled with personal and professional sucess.

Big Hug


----------



## bobiciupe (13 Dec 2016)

Hello!
i was thinking in buying some CRS and i was afraid they will not like very much the high level of co2 in my planted thank. how do they get along with it? 

PS: very nice tank and an original concept


----------



## Paulo Soares (14 Dec 2016)

bobiciupe said:


> Hello!
> i was thinking in buying some CRS and i was afraid they will not like very much the high level of co2 in my planted thank. how do they get along with it?
> 
> PS: very nice tank and an original concept




Good morning bobiciupe,

Many thanks on your aprecciation indeed.

As concerning Cristal Red Shrimp i don´t have any issue maintaining them with the CO2. 
It´s all a matter of balance. We don´t need to overload the tank with CO2 to obtain results. 

I can confirm that my CO2 doesn´t reach or even cross those 30 PPM that people used to claim as a good measure for a planted tank. 
As you may have read in this thread this tank was only with one T5 39W until 3 weeks ago so i was injecting enough Co2 according to light power.(lumens). Now it´s with two T5 and i increase a bit CO2. 

More than enough to make a planted tank.
Of course you may have the need of letting the CRS in a period of adaptattion as i did. 

Start with less light and CO2 and in time increasing step step so they will be able to adapt as any living stock on earth has this abbility of adapting to a certain environment just like us. 

And with some luck you´ll be abble to see some reprodution also. Quite dificult but not impossible. 

Big Hug


----------



## bobiciupe (14 Dec 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Paulo Soares (18 Dec 2016)

Evening, 
Here are somo more pictures taken this Sunday. 
I had nothing to do so this was even my entertainment. 

In terms of maintenance no changes at all. All the same. I keep all parameters as last changing.

Concerning plants i introduce "Amannia Bonsai" and she on the spot  Grab life at the first rooting. She´s doing pretty well so far. 

At this point i´m letting nature took it´s own place, filling spaces, go whereever she intends to. 
I love to see how nature behaves and grows withou scissors all the time. Love to see a a tank full of plants.

For now my goal is that "Tripartida" and "Quadricostatus" fill the front glass and above the "La Plata Sand". 



















































































































































Best Compliments to you all


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Dec 2016)

Looking great Paulo


----------



## Cor (19 Dec 2016)

stunning health of plants


----------



## Paulo Soares (19 Dec 2016)

Thank you "Paraguay" and "Cor".

Have a nice week both. 

Best regards.


----------



## Paulo Soares (2 Mar 2017)

Goodbye night,
Some more photos to update the topic without any edition from my cell Phone. 

Near the difuser i did some triming cause of appereance Some BBA that i'm treating my own way trying something New. 
In a couple of days the results were astonishing. 
I'll keep you inform with details if sucedeed. 

Best regards. 









































































Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (2 Mar 2017)

Many thanks on your apreciation dear Robbo 

Just doing the Best i can and put All my heart on this. 

Learning each Day with it . 
Best compliments 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Mar 2017)

Fantasic plant health Paulo.
Very nice indeed.


----------



## Paulo Soares (3 Mar 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Fantasic plant health Paulo.
> Very nice indeed.



Hi Daveslaney,

Much aprecciated my friend! 
have a pleasent weekend also. 

Big hug


----------



## Million (3 Mar 2017)

Very interesting concept, beautifully executed. It looks like a lovely part of the world. Is that Hydrocotyle leucocephalia in the second to last photo? Never seen it grow so densely, almost like a carpet


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Mar 2017)

Very, Very nice Paulo.  Need to keep on top of trimming of the front plants so you don't lose that terracing effect. Very original concept, I suspect once fully matured this is going to be a tank featured all over the internet for originality. Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Paulo Soares (3 Mar 2017)

Million said:


> Very interesting concept, beautifully executed. It looks like a lovely part of the world. Is that Hydrocotyle leucocephalia in the second to last photo? Never seen it grow so densely, almost like a carpet



Good morning Million,

Thank you indeed for your apreciation. 

The plant you´re asking for is Hydrocotyle Tripartida! It has been trimed a few ago. She was extended in all the front glass from one corner to another. And mixing with the Echinodorus Quadricostatus. It was a hell of a fight to trimmed cause she was all messed and mixed up with runners that grow beneith her from the Quadricostatus.

But yes we can do a lovely *carpet* of it and quite easy to maintain.

Big hug


----------



## Paulo Soares (3 Mar 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Need to keep on top of trimming of the front plants so you don't lose that terracing effect



HI Averagewhiteblo good morning and many thanks for your strenght my friend, 

Indeed that effect is the major key of this tank cause of initial layout. 

I intend to trim the Hydrocotyle Tripartida to achieve that effect. Less in the front doing a vertical UP from down. 
And clean all that La Plata Sand  and put new one. 

For now i upgrade a bit the lights maintaining the photoperiod time to see if i can achive more reds from Althernantheras and Rosanervigs. I feel this tank need a bit more contrast. 

I also introduce "Pinnatifida". Never try this plant before so i´m expectation to see what comes from it. 
(did a have a single runner of it a few weeks ago but i took it out. Now i bought a bunch of it) 

In resume i´m also doing experimental things on this tank. This is the part that keeps me "alive" if you know what i mean  Experiment and testing and put in my diary my results. 

I´m trying something knew to fight a tiny tiny BBA that is always present in a part of the rocks in the left corner. Let´s see how it goes. I believe i´m in the right path to win the battle.. if suceed i´ll be back and tell you what i did. 

Best regards.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Mar 2017)

Something to look forward to. Good to see you're also not running ferts and co2 to extreme values as well. It's given me inspiration on what is possible with it. Lessons to be learnt here.


----------



## Paulo Soares (3 Mar 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Good to see you're also not running ferts and co2 to extreme values as well.



Oh yes indeed!! You have my word on it.


----------



## Paulo Soares (5 Mar 2017)

Good morning friends!

Maintenance Day 

One good carpet of Hidrocotyle Tripartida! 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 Mar 2017)

Just wow is all I have here.


----------



## Paulo Soares (5 Mar 2017)

Good Night,

I decided to try a new difuser brand in the market so here i post a short video, for you to watch the perfomance of the article. 

In comparison to the price of a "DOAqua" or an "ADA" or even others i believe this 10 euro difuser is really something.

I´m honestly surrender to the perfomarnce of the device. 
I didn´t change a thing on the CO2 level injection and in accordance to the Drop Checker i achieved the same level as for the ADA Beetle i have. 
I was very ceptical at the beggining but for now i rest my case.. for 10 euros you can´t demand much better than this. What a truly surprise this was.

Best regards 











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 Mar 2017)

Wish I spoke Portuguese. I bet that was interesting


----------



## Nuno M. (5 Mar 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Wish I spoke Portuguese. I bet that was interesting



Please try Google Translate


----------



## tim (6 Mar 2017)

Nuno M. said:


> Please try Google Translate


It's as good as the Ada diffusers then ?


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Mar 2017)

Good morning, 

Text now writen in english. I was on my cell phone writing via TAPAtalk for what i thougth to be a Portuguese forun but only now i realise my mistake. 

My apologies.

Best regards,


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Mar 2017)

tim said:


> It's as good as the Ada diffusers then ?



Good morning, 

For now and after these 24 hours i can´t point any diference at all for what concerns the injection performance and dissolution. 

I´m really surprised with this stuff. See it to believe it!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 Mar 2017)

Haha thought you had. Didn't need Google translate.  Strangely I could read what you were saying just by picking out a few key words.


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Mar 2017)

One small Quick vídeo.. Rotala WALICHI in the back developing pretty good 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Mar 2017)

My Rotala walichi planted Last saturday. 
Growing pretty well. 

Feeling happy 










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (7 Mar 2017)

It's always very nice to see your pics


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (7 Mar 2017)

Really nice Paulo, watching the video I can't help but think the terracing stones are hardly on show lost in the plants. It was so unique and you spent a lot of time on it. The camera angle seems to be looking down a bit though so maybe more visible looking straight at the tank. 
Either way it's stunning.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Mar 2017)

Paulo Soares said:


> Good morning friends!
> 
> Maintenance Day
> 
> ...


superb


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Mar 2017)

That's when you look forward to maintenance,lovely healthy tank


----------



## Paulo Soares (8 Mar 2017)

Cor said:


> It's always very nice to see your pics



Many thanks my friend. Just trying my best. 
Cheers!


----------



## Paulo Soares (8 Mar 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Really nice Paulo, watching the video I can't help but think the terracing stones are hardly on show lost in the plants. It was so unique and you spent a lot of time on it. The camera angle seems to be looking down a bit though so maybe more visible looking straight at the tank.
> Either way it's stunning.



Good morning dear friend. 

I did this layout with one thing in mind but has plants started to grow i suddenly realise that i would rather change some plants and forget the idea of doing "Socalcos do Douro - Portugal". 
One day looking at it comes the ideia of doing more like a Dutch style than anything else cause the effect plants were taking couldn´t be better and the stones beneith wouldn´t let them to spread without control  
So i changed a few plants like carpets and introduce others that would grow 5 to 10 cm covering by that way the Xisto stones at the same time.

I need to do some good triming for not loosing the up diagonal effect when we look from the front glass in that camera angle you mention. And the first line of stones near to the glass are more closely to it than it was at the beggining. As time goes by they slide at the glass. That´s why i let the Hydrocotile Tripartida grow that way. 

Best regards


----------



## Paulo Soares (8 Mar 2017)

PARAGUAY said:


> That's when you look forward to maintenance,lovely healthy tank



Hi dear friend, 

The scissor is always working!  Many thanks on your aprecciation. A big hug.


----------



## Paulo Soares (12 Mar 2017)

Good morning People. 

Maintenance day... this is in such matter that i find plants flowting on the tank... ( see photo)





Vou dar uma razia daquelas...
Está assim neste momento.

















































Let's put the scisoor working...

A big hug to you all

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (12 Mar 2017)

Looks like an tropica plant dealer tank


----------



## Paulo Soares (12 Mar 2017)

Some of the work on vídeo.  Sorry my rusty english.. 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (12 Mar 2017)

This one goes in portuguese but i believe the vídeo speaks for it self on How i do some triming in some plants. 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (12 Mar 2017)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (13 Mar 2017)

I love this... photo taken right now... 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (18 Mar 2017)

Update: photos taken right now without any edition. 
Many thanks. 





















































































PLANO FRONTAL 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (18 Mar 2017)

stunning


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Mar 2017)

Loverly.


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Apr 2017)

Joking with my cell Phone...













































Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (10 Apr 2017)

Some aspects and changes of this aquarium at the moment:

The "BBA" is still present on some rocks.. beauty and full of life enjoying the Spa..Doesn´t spread to plants but still there.
The initial treatment with H2O2 made her kickback a little in the initial days but after it kept at the same point. I also made a mixed solution with some alcool but this just did a whitening on the stone. BBA laughing at me..

But then i haven´t continued the treatment cause i´m not always at home and abort the procedure.

So i put that stone beneith/under the plant refering on the 11th photo and it is there now for more than 3 weeks and BBA resist even down there without any light at all.
So i came to conclude that even when people claim of doing "Blackouts" to eliminate BBA this only confirms that it´s not quite true or so reliable. A "Blackout" may result to almost all algae but BBA is a hell of a lady..

This Algae - If we can call it algae (?) - it´s really quite something to deal with.. is resistivity is really astonishing..

I also took out "Pinattifida" cause it was growing to tall and made a lot of extended runners to the side and doesn´t look to cool in the tank.. Maybe if i had more light it doesn´t grow so tall but i have no experience on this one class of plant.

Following some friendly advices and mainly from my girlfriend i also took out "Quadricostatus" that was in the right front of "Blyxa". And since this baby grow everywhere, crossing stones and launching runners to everyplace this gives me a lot of work everyweek. (See video). Instead i plant a nwe one (didn´t remember the name) but it´s the penultimate photo. It´s growing pretty well and beauty and it will bring a good dense clump.

I also introduce "Hotonia Palustris". cause my girlfriend love the "christmas" effect of it 

Now.. Rotala Wallichi it´s really a MUST" !!! Right next to "Macrandra". Love the combination! And those tones of Orange/red/pink etc. climbing to the top are really really beautiful. This was a winning bet!

But for this "Wallichi" i used a little trick. I introduce a focus light that describes a maximum 30º angle of 35W (LED) with 500 Lumens and 6500 Kelvins for 6 hours running right over the plant. Some DYI and i put this light focus byside the tank luminaria.
At first I tought i was problably be rewarded with some GSA on the glass in that area but no. All pretty cool witch is a sign that i can even update light power but i do not intend to. No reason to do it.

So "WAllichi" is with an 8 hour photoperiod where 6 of them are with this electric central    otherwise those colours would be difficult to achieve. But something else to say: I did not increase CO2 or ferts or what so ever. No changes in the tank.
So when people claim that this plant needs loads and loads of CO2 is something to think about twice if that is really needed.

Even nitrates are still the same as for months now in 5 to 10 PPM.

So here it is a little update and i hereby i sent to all people a pleasant and happy easter weekend extended to all families.

Salut!


----------



## pietert (10 Apr 2017)

really nice!


----------



## Cor (22 May 2017)

Paulo Soares said:


> Good Night,
> 
> I decided to try a new difuser brand in the market so here i post a short video, for you to watch the perfomance of the article.
> 
> ...


Hello mr Paulo,
can you give me an update for the diffuser.
Is it still working good, any thoughts about the perfomance?

best regards, Cor


----------



## Paulo Soares (22 May 2017)

Cor said:


> Hello mr Paulo,
> can you give me an update for the diffuser.
> Is it still working good, any thoughts about the perfomance?
> 
> best regards, Cor



Good evening, 

Yes i´m still using it and my ADA Beetle is on archive  

To clean this difuser is quite simple. Fill a glass with water and bleach 50/50 and put on the glass upside down and RUNNING!
Do not turn off the Co2. Just put in the glass running about 10 minutes. 

After and still running wash it and put it back on the tank. 

Very very easy!


----------



## Cor (22 May 2017)

Thank you for this advice, will use it


----------



## Paulo Soares (22 May 2017)

Update of the tank.
Now with  10 hour photo period. 



























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (22 May 2017)

A few days ago..





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (22 May 2017)

By the way.. 
Do you remember i did have a Stone with BBA? 
Well i simple throw the Stone away. 
But 15 Days ago when i trim my Wallichi i notice that she have some BBA in the bottom. In that Day i thought.. "let it be.. "
Next time i trim i do it Hard and cut it also.. 
Now regard the next
Photo.
After almost 15 days of 10 hour photo period the BBA starts to dye by itself..
It seems like gray dust dissolving just like cigar  ashes.. 
I haven't done any change but enlarge photo period. 
This was quite a surprise. Who would thought? (...)

This is for taking consideration. 

Take a good look.




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (22 May 2017)

This is my tank doing "PEARLING".
Sorry for the shorter vídeo but when i started to film the lighting in my City went off... only in Portugal .



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (22 May 2017)

Latest news in portuguese language. 
Very sorry but i believe you'll find it reasonable.  
As someone saíd.. a image is worth a thousand words. 

Hope you enjoy 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (23 May 2017)

Cor said:


> Thank you for this advice, will use it



Sorry for one thing.

Put the difuser inside a cup in it´s normal position and not upside down.. where do i have my head when i wrote that??? Oh my god..


----------



## Cor (23 May 2017)

Paulo Soares said:


> Sorry for one thing.
> 
> Put the difuser inside a cup in it´s normal position and not upside down.. where do i have my head when i wrote that??? Oh my god..


Oké, will do. 
And what do you think about the quality so far. Still nice small bubbles?


----------



## Paulo Soares (23 May 2017)

As Bryan Adams quote in his álbum.. "so far so good" !!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (25 May 2017)

Creative my man


----------



## Paulo Soares (26 May 2017)

Thanks Nigel. 

It's been a Journey of Learning. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (3 Sep 2017)

Good night friends,

First of all a Set Up update.

Assembling date:
01 September de 2016 (Completed a year now)

Aquarium:
100x40x40  8mm Glass from "Vidromoldura-Centividro"

Lights:
Twinstar 900 E

09 Hours Photoperiod: From 14.00 PM till 22.59 PM.


Filter:
EHEIM Professionel 4+600
Aqua Rebell Glass Inflow e Outflow 16/22 mm 30 ranhuras.
Cerâmicas Equo Stilla (3 Cestos) e lã.

CO2:
NEO Difuser / ADA Pollen Glass Beetle de 40 mm
CO2ART Regulador e Solenoide
Cal Aqua Labs Double Drop Checker v2

Hardscape:
Nothing

Substrate:
Tropica plant Growth + Tropica Soil

Fertilization:
Osmocote + MgO+Micros duração prolongada 6 meses

Plants:

1 -           Hemianthus Micranthemoides
2 -           Hygrophila Corymbosa
3 -          Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'
4 -          Hydrocotyle Tripartida
5 -          Pogostemon Erectus
6 -          Blixa Japonica
7 -          Limnophilla Hipuroides
8 -          Ammania Bonsai
9 -          Potamogeton Gayi
10-         Didiplis Diandra
11-          Hottonia Palustris
12-          Ranunculus Inundatus
13-          Rotala Wallichii
14-         Rotala Macrandra
15-          Heteranthera Zosterifolia
16-         Pogostemon Helferi
17-          Lobelia Cardinalis 'Mini'
18-         Nymphaea Lotus 'Red'
19-         Myriophyllum Mattogrossense

Living:

Seventh Generation of Plattys, Tetras, Bloody Mary´s.


Aditional data:

*Fertilization:*

The fertilization I applied in this aquarium since assembling was Osmocote 17/9/11

I applied it directly and mixed with the Tropica Plant Growth.

Before doing this i was testing and experimenting Osmocote for a long time during all 2015 and most of 2016. Observing results, and most important trying to figure out  quantities that would be ideal for the aquarium.

I would not simply load the substrate with this Osmocote and wait to see the result. (...)

So what I initially did was applying different portions in liter bottles and after 30 days measure results. Completely impossible ..

So then I applied in 5-liter bottles. I made a few 5-liter bottles with different portions of the Osmocote granules. At the end of 30 days I did measurements and the nutrient levels or concentration were still so high that I couldn´t point any decent measurement so that i coould recalculate to "X" liters. Values were so high that reagent tests bring an almost black colour. I started to wonder how I was going to test this ... with good precision.

Then one day in mycompany I notice the water barrel.. it was a10 liter bottle. And there i went for some more experience.
I bought a 10 liter barrel and testing with 10/20/30/40 Gr.

After 30 days again more measurements on the first 10 gr. and for the first time i achieved something closest to 100 PPM of N.

By now I began to think how I could pursuit testing to achieve levels of concentration that could be plausible cause I didn´t have a scale to weigh 1 or 2 grams with the reliability that i want and this were not values that i wanted to work with. Very unreliable. I wanted to work with values closer to what my tank was.

So I remembered that in my village I had a barrel of beer from other times of madness. . This one already carried 50 liters! That is ... a third of the capacity of the aquarium. I went back to the beginning.

I applied the first 10 gr. and at the end of 30 days i return to measurement .. and here already appeared a reliable measurable in the tests.

I threw everything away and again filled the 50 liter barrel but with 20 gr. and by the end of thirty days i got a well visible scale in the test expressing a correct PPM value. The reactants was in the orange. And so I continue testing with 25, 30, 35, and 40 gr. until i was sure that the order of PPM concentration was proportional.

Now yes, I had a correct ratio and proportionality every 5.10 grams.

I've done more measurements and other tests but I will not be exhaustive. For example, I applied substrate in bottles and in the barrel to see what was going to the water ... and what was retained down in the substrate cause for me this was most important to observe.

My measurements have always been the same in the water column. Somewhere between 10 to 20 PPM, another times less what is normal cause consumption is not always the same. For example after a pruning the consumption is always lower.

From the readings I´ve been doing with JBL tests, I have 30 to 40 PPM of N, 1 to 2 of P, more than 20 of K and 0.2 or more of FE at the bottom of the substrate. When I say at the bottom of the substrate it is really drain water under the Soil closest to the bottom glass.Then i filter this water to run out some dust and test.

By testing the presence of phosphate in the water is zero, but N always walks between zero and ten and the others are very residual.

There is a clear nutrient difference between what is at the bottom of the substrate and what is in the water column. I believe the slow release of the nutrients below the substrate is slowly passing through the Tropica Soil to the water column wich is almost absorbed by the plants, leaving almost nothing in the water column.

Since plants are root genesis they are naturally being fed by the roots and very little by the leaves. It has always been my thought and I think I can positively conclude that i was not wrong.

Enrich substrate instead of adding nutrients in thewater column because i believe this exposure to light provide much more algae being much more difficult for the aquarist to achieve the balance of the aquarium. In nature nutrients are in the dirt, land.
Even by changing the light from T5 to Led with the introduction of the Twinstar i did not change any parameter and the aquarium remains in good health (Could be better and i hope to improve). Almost zero nutrients in the water column, and even with a much more efficient light there was no resentment.
Even with this light the plants still have what they need and I think the algae also continue to not having what they like.

I tried another approach to fertilization and this is what I share here.

This is the one I will use in my future aquariums. Even because a bag of 750 gr. is enough for 10 years.

Total cost fertilization till now ? The packaging has 750gr and cost me 8 euros. I have so far spent close to 100 grams of those 750..


*Review of Twinstar 900E:*


In an aquarium like mine that has a side of 40 cm and with the Twinstar centered it is not enough to make the light reach the back of the aquarium or the front. Proof of this is the slope of my "Rotala Wallichi" took (see photos below). She leans forward all the way to the middle of the aquarium because that's where the light is. This is a symptomatic effect of lack of light in the area where she is. Therefore, a single Twinstar unit is not enough.


Now photo update of the tank.






IMG_1100 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1099 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1097 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1096 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1091 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1090 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1089 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1084 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1082 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1081 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1078 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1076 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1075 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1074 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1073 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1072 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1070 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1067 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1066 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1065 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1064 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1063 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1062 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1061 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1060 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1059 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1058 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1057 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1053 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1052 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1051 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1047 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1046 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1045 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1041 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1102 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





IMG_1100 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr





Paulo Soares6 by Paulo Soares, no Flickr



Big Hug to everyone


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Sep 2017)

Superb.


----------



## Cor (3 Sep 2017)

love it


----------



## Cor (3 Sep 2017)

Do I understand this correctly: you don't use any fertilizer for the water column
and only just mix Osmocote and use 5.10 grams for 50 liter Tropica Plant Growth?


----------



## Paulo Soares (3 Sep 2017)

Good morning Cor

Inittially i insert 50 gr.
But has time goes by i insert more. To add the grains i froze them as we do for ice.

This way i could insert them right to the bottom crossing the substrate. Grab a ice cube and with my hands put it
Deeply down. Than the ice will defroze and release the grains in the substrate. So far i insert 100 gr.

Put the grains and filled with water. Then... refrigerator 

Big hug




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (3 Sep 2017)

This is a brilliant idea


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Sep 2017)

Great info and intuition Paulo, lovely resulting aquarium


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Sep 2017)

Good afternoon
One more thing about this tank. 
As you may not notice i have a Twinstar E900 wich is 90 cm long. 
Well my tank is 100 cm.
So i did an acrílic extensions for both sides of the light and attached to it. 

The result:







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Sep 2017)

I also make my water change without stoping filter or switching of any equipment. 
I point the water in to flow in the direction of the inflow and the extraction where the filter outflow point out. 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Sep 2017)

With the "Osmocote" i have this values permanently. 

No3 10
Fe 0.2
Po4 0.1
Ph 6.7 
Kh 3
K more than 20
Gh 3





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (21 Sep 2017)

Good evening brothers in arms.

Hereby i salut you for all your support and guideness.

Tank being dismantle...
What a journey.. 

A true "Nature Aquarium" follows. 

So the "Sussoa" gives you a big embrace. 
The name is a conjunction from my girlfriends name and mine.
"SUSete / SOAres".
To her a great aplause for being present and my companion in this route. 

To you.. a tremendous Thank You!





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (21 Sep 2017)

Nice evolution!
Waiting for your Nature Aquarium!
Targeting 'aquascaping contests' also pushes a bit you skill's, you're ready for the next level!
Cheers


----------



## Cor (21 Sep 2017)

Paulo Soares said:


> Tank being dismantle...
> What a journey..


This was a great journal with beautiful pics,  

 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Daveslaney (21 Sep 2017)

Thankyou for sharing Paulo.
Beautiful tank. Great journal.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (21 Sep 2017)

Very nice, I've enjoyed following this journal and the end result is amazing. I've also been a fan of osmocote ice cubes for some years.

I honestly don't know how you scapers manage to break down tanks like these, if I was fortunate enough to have something like that in my living room I just couldn't dismantle it. I would have to get someone else to do it while I went out for a stiff drink and come back when it was over 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (22 Sep 2017)

tmiravent said:


> Nice evolution!
> Waiting for your Nature Aquarium!
> Targeting 'aquascaping contests' also pushes a bit you skill's, you're ready for the next level!
> Cheers



Hi Tiago, 

Contests is not my goal.. specially IAPLC. Very political IMO. 
But is an idea 
I´m allready working on it searching Wood and Stones in my area. Since "Cova do Vapor" till "Fonte da Telha" i have a long walk to do and search. 

I don´t intend to use Red Moor or other woods allready seen in stores. I intend to use wood from our Portuguese flora. 
Stones i´ll be searching along our coast.

If i don´t find any around here i´ll try in "Castelo Branco" area cause there i know the region as the palm of my hand. 

Big hug


----------



## Paulo Soares (22 Sep 2017)

Cor said:


> This was a great journal with beautiful pics,
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing





Daveslaney said:


> Thankyou for sharing Paulo.
> Beautiful tank. Great journal.



Many Many Thanks Cor and Dave. It was very pleasant have you guys in companion.



AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Very nice, I've enjoyed following this journal and the end result is amazing. I've also been a fan of osmocote ice cubes for some years.
> 
> I honestly don't know how you scapers manage to break down tanks like these, if I was fortunate enough to have something like that in my living room I just couldn't dismantle it. I would have to get someone else to do it while I went out for a stiff drink and come back when it was over
> 
> Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk



Hi Average

First let me thank you to on your kindest words and simpathy along this journey. 
I do understand you.. and believe me it´s kind of hard to bring down this after all effort done. 
But the need of evolution, and challenging my self speaks louder. 

If i could have another tank in my place surelly i wouldn´t dismantle this one and start another beside. But unfortunatelly i don´t have that space.

Hope you the best dear friend and thanks .


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Sep 2017)

Really like this journal looking forward to your next Paulo


----------



## Paulo Soares (25 Sep 2017)

PARAGUAY said:


> Really like this journal looking forward to your next Paulo



Hi Paraguay good morning, 

I´m allready working on it 
This weekend i collect about 30 KG of stones from our portuguese rivers and see coast. 

Let´s see what i can do with this. My "test bench" is allready set. 
Now it´s all about inspiration.. exploit those days when we have the feeling to sit in front of it and do something.

Big hug


----------



## Paulo Soares (29 Sep 2017)

After a completely change plants disposal (just for not shut down the tank meanwhile i start a new one)  and a major trim now Without any FERTS and CO2 since last 3 rd September..a month now.

Photos taken right now.. 

This makes us think a lot.. i'm pushing this tank to whatever it wants to lead me. 

This should put people to think when they continue following those theorys of pushing up CO2 to 30 Ppm and that "EI" stuff injecting large amounts of ferts... 

BIG hug all























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------

